# Venison for sale



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

A bloke had just stopped me in the street and asked if i want to buy 25kg of venison for 50 quid.

Is this too dear?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Did it come without the head? That would be a no-eyed deer.

And of course, it would be dead AND without a head, so still no-eyed deer.

<yawn>


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Deer me
£50, that's big Buck's and a lot of Doe for 25 kg of venison, also it's Fawned on buying from strangers in the street.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I don't really have the hart to tell you this but that guy sounds like a dodgy fallow. :roll: So please put the temptation to buy this cheap meat be hind you.

Mike


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

That's deer!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Was the guy a Monk, Jack?

Dougie.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have Red all of the posts here and I am getting Sika the replies, anyone would think that buying venison is a Game.


mike


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I agree. We've got in a rut with it.

Dougie.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

:lol: 

My wife just said " it looks like rain dear, do you think we should get on the Roe Deer, it's sixty miles to the campsite".

CU 

mike


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

Deer roe deer roe deer -

I had a haunch that this thread would end up like it has.

Musk go, (better vamoose),

Paul.


----------



## 104466 (May 12, 2007)

*venison*

Herd it all before!


----------

